# LIGHTROOM ON A PANASONIC TV



## Andrew Goble (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi, Does anybody know if there is an app that will run on my 4 year old 4K smart TV that will allow me to run LR on it? I am aware of the Apple TV app but this looks to be restricted to Apple only. The only option, as I see it, is to connect my laptop direct to the TV with a HDMI cable.  Would I be correct in this assessment?
Andrew


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 12, 2019)

You could probably access Lightroom Web in a browser on your TV, but apart from that the only other option would indeed be using the TV as a monitor.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 12, 2019)

What are your desired goals?  If you want to edit images using Lightroom CC Mobile, then using your Panasonic display as a second monitor or buying a Apple TV to run the LR app using your Panasonic display as the monitor are your choices. 
If your goal is to simply display images  using your Panasonic display, then there are lots of options.   One would be to view images via your Browser app on the Smart TV after loading images to  places like iCloud, Google Photos, Smugmug, Lightroom Mobile (Photo Editor | Online Photoshop Lightroom), Amazon Photos, etc.
Instead of getting an AppleTV, you can get an Amazon FireTV and use the photos app displaying your images using the Panasonic display as the monitor.  
A third option would be to put your photos on a USB stick and use the Panasonic Smart TV Slide show app.  If there is no installed slideshow app, you can probably download one from the Panasonic app store.


----------

